# Will poo's injured nose leather grow back same color?



## Chagall's mom

While in his crate during a few day stay at his pet sitter's two weeks ago, Chagall attempted to liberate himself one afternoon by rubbing his muzzle and nose against the door latch. His muzzle hair has grown in, but there's a nick on his beautiful black nose leather that's still flesh-colored. Does anyone know if the leather will self-repair and regain its black pigment? Or will I need to do a "cosmetic touch-up" with a magic marker (kidding, only kidding!)?

It's all right if he has a "battle scar" and his first "distinguishing" mark, but I was
just wondering. He doesn't fuss in his crate at home, but I think he probably wanted "out" to socialize with some of the other visiting dogs. He's just such a Romeo!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Thinker got attacked by another male dog a few years ago and his nose was a mess. Layed it wide open. It was very pink for quite some time, but healed beautifully and you would never know it happened. I would think your fella will be the same.


----------



## pudlemom

Luke did the same thing,we rented a cabin in the mountains in Georgia and we left him in a kennel and one of the cleaning crew came in while we were gone and he must have gone nuts (hey you don't belong in here is what I think he was thinking) anyway he took a pretty good size piece of hide off his black nose and I thought the same thing OMG it will never be the same but it did heal and you would never know it, takes a little while but it will heal.


----------



## Chagall's mom

So appreciate you sharing your experiences with Thinker and Luke's unwanted "nose jobs."! I'm delighted your poos healed so well and am much relieved to think Chagall will too. Now he'll still be absolutely perfect (lol!), not one flaw, not one naughty behavior, not one hair on his fuzzy topknot out of place (that's all so not true!).


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

chagall's mom said:


> so appreciate you sharing your experiences with thinker and luke's unwanted "nose jobs."! I'm delighted your poos healed so well and am much relieved to think chagall will too. Now he'll still be absolutely perfect (lol!), not one flaw, not one naughty behavior, not one hair on his fuzzy topknot out of place (that's all so not true!).


lol!!!!


----------



## Spencer

In a pinch one time I fed TQ out of a plastic bowl for about 2 weeks... big mistake. Plastic holds on to bacteria, and she ended up... "rubbing" (for lack of better word) the top of her pretty black nose pink.

Needless to say, I switched bowls, and her nose slowly healed up. Once the scab was off, it stayed pink for about 3 weeks, and went back to black. You would never know. Same thing happened with TheGrey when A was in charge of feeding him. His nose is nice and black again, too!

I won't ever have to worry about that with Tate, I suppose. He's got a freckled liver color nose.


----------



## Chagall's mom

Oh my! Who knew all the perils a precious poodle's nose could face?! So glad to hear again that this sort of injury resolves itself and the pigment returns. Honestly, it's not like Chagall is ever going to look in the mirror and say, "Drat! My beautiful nose has been marred!" But I must say I am insanely fond of his black nose (sometimes it looks rainbow colored because I kiss it when I've got lipstick on, forgetting myself because I'm just so thrilled at the sight of him!).


----------



## Ixion

My afghan Calypso scraped up her nose from trying to get out of a crate as well. It took time to heal, once the scab fell off, it took about a month for it to turn black again.


----------



## Sweetteddy

My teddy also has two little damage on his nose. He has black nose and the damage spots are brown color. He has this problem for a while, I will said couple of months. I am worried how long it will take his nose back to the black color......


----------



## Lene

Storm came back from staying with the breeder, with a scar on his nose... it's all gone now...


----------

